# sata os x install



## wee (Oct 7, 2006)

is there a way/trick to install os x on a sata drive?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

explain. if the mac has a built-in sata drive, it will install there just fine by selecting the the disk icon of the sata drive when it asks where to install the os.


----------



## wee (Oct 7, 2006)

well the thing is its not an apple. its my old computer that is running on a amd processor.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

os x is only to be installed on a mac!! to install it on anything else is against the law. thread closed!


----------

